# Paw Pads



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I noticed after Bella got groomed yesterday that her paw pads are dry. What do you recommend I put on them?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I rub a little coconut oil on G&M's paws when they get dry. A little goes a long way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you I will get some. Do you put it on at night?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, after our last walk for the day I wash their paws, dry, then coconut oil. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep it's good stuff.

I also use Emu oil on Gus's pads. His tend to get irritated in the summer. Emu oil is very healing - used for psoriasis and burn victims... so heals things up fast


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Good question! I will have to try some of these suggestions. Leila's little pads have been rough since I got her. She spends most of her time indoors, so I don't know what's caused it. Where do you get Emu oil?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Toni - You probably have in your home right now the product I used on Gimme's very dry scaly pads - Petroleum Jelly. I had nothing else when I brought her home and couldn't stand her dry feet so until I could get what the breeder suggested (never could find it) I lightly coated her pads with Pet Jelly until I could get something better.....never needed anything else and never needed to coat her pads with the jelly again. It worked great instantly. 
This condition often results from being in a wire kennel.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I do have petroleum jelly!! Thanks. Bella has never been in a wire kennel  we walk the neighborhood a lot that's the only thing I can think of.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila's never been in a wire kennel either. I don't know what makes her pads that way and I keep meaning to ask the vet about them but forget each time we go. I need to look and see if I have any Vaseline. Where do you get Pet Jelly?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Umm, never mind. I just realized that was short for petroleum. I think I need to go to bed because I'm not thinking straight anymore tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, Vaseline is inexpensive and works great


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So... I don't use Vasaline.

I'm actually allergic to it. Which is hard because white petroleum is in everything...

But I don't think I'd use it now with my health issues, anyway. Knowing where it comes from and what it really does to skin. It's a byproduct of fossil fuel. They found something to do with the stuff that coats oil rigs.... I don't feel comfortable coating myself much less my dog's paws in an oil-drilling byproduct.

Using Coconut oil or another skin safe oil would be better....

Emu oil can be found on Amazon (cheapest). It's not that expensive on Amazon.

Coconut oil is a good one too (very cheap), and is safe.

Knowing how Vasaline works and what it is, I wouldn't put it on something like a dog's pads... it closes off pores disrupting the body's process of elimination of toxins. So when you put it on your own skin is makes like a seal - and nothing can get in but nothing can get out, either. So you trap all the toxins in.

I know a lot of people swear by it, but ... it's not that great of stuff. Do your reading -- it is like coating your skin in gasoline. We think so much about what we feed our dogs... wanting to avoid byproducts. The skin is the largest organ.... it is just as important what we put on our dogs. Should avoid petroleum and go for natural sources. I remember my grandmother using things like almond oil and aloe... natural things have been around longer.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you're allergic to petroleum jelly, Tori. I haven't been able to find any credible sources that cite it being unsafe. In fact, even Dr. Weil says it's safe! Petroleum Jelly Peril?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah.... Dr. Oz says it isn't good... but I don't really go off of highly publicized doctors (Oz, Weil, Chopra).... because they have other interests going on. Sorry. Just my opinion.

Even Dr. Weil states it is still a byproduct of oil rigs.... not okay with that when I can just use coconut oil.

To each his own I guess


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Good points, Tori. I do know petroleum jelly is not water soluble. So, after thinking about it overnight, I decided not to use it in case Leila tries to lick it off. It may be safe, maybe not. But I'm not going to use it either way. I wonder if olive oil would work. I do have that on hand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Olive oil would work for now. Any food safe oil.... Just use a small amount.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Tori, I don't listen to "media" docs either--I just meant that if Dr. Weil, aka Mr. Holistic, approves, then it can't be that bad. Having said that, I try to use natural products as much as possible. Have you seen the movie Chemerical? I'm sure you would like it


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Yeah.... Dr. Oz says it isn't good... but I don't really go off of highly publicized doctors (Oz, Weil, Chopra).... because they have other interests going on. Sorry. Just my opinion.
> 
> Even Dr. Weil states it is still a byproduct of oil rigs.... not okay with that when I can just use coconut oil.
> 
> To each his own I guess


That's interesting about Dr. Oz saying it isn't good....he's the one that suggests using petroleum jelly on lips as opposed to using chap lip balms because it allows the moisture to replenish the lips whereas lip balms does not.
Use of coconut oil is great too....I use it to cook.

INFO:
Now petrolatum is regularly added to lotions and creams because of its ability to retain moisture. But some health issues have raised concerns. The major concern that has flooded the Internet with numerous pro and con articles, are PAHs, known contaminants in unrefined petrolatum. Many health professionals like Dr. Andrew Weil don’t believe consumers should be concerned with petroleum jelly causing cancer.
USP petroleum jelly is not the same as the unrefined petrolatum material that is said to be carcinogenic. Petrolatum in drugs, food and food packaging must meet FDA impurity restrictions. White petroleum jelly is a refined, purified extract of heavy waxes and paraffinic oils and USP white petroleum jelly has passed the safety standards of the FDA for use in food and cosmetics.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Tori, I don't listen to "media" docs either--I just meant that if Dr. Weil, aka Mr. Holistic, approves, then it can't be that bad. Having said that, I try to use natural products as much as possible. Have you seen the movie Chemerical? I'm sure you would like it


:thumbsup:

I haven't... will have to look for it


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Another natural product that works great is ghee or clarified butter. My mom used to make it at home from cream (and she still does). But that process stinks up your whole house. So I just buy it from an Indian grocery store, much cheaper than buying from a Whole Foods or similar health food stores. 

It works best for chapped lips, and for dog paws. Only, it's sorta expensive so I use coconut oil more often on doggy paws. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

What do you think of Bag Baum ... Used for dry heals and was first used for cows utters!.... I might have spelled it wrong.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bag balm--we used that on our horses


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I forgot all about bag balm! I learned from some ladies I was in a smocking guild with over 20 years ago to use it when you poke your finger with a needle while sewing and it doesn't hurt the next day. Since then, i found other uses for it, like on my psoriasis. I haven't bought any in awhile though. But today, I bought some stuff at PetSmart specifically for paw pads that helps moisturize them and protects them. When I was checking out, the cashier said, "I'm so glad you're getting this!" I asked her why because she doesn't know me or why I wanted it, lol. She said, "because most people never think about protecting their paws".


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

What was the name of the stuff that you bought at pet smart? And the ingredients listed? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Cassievt said:


> What was the name of the stuff that you bought at pet smart? And the ingredients listed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's called Pad Guard Wax for dogs by Nutri-Vet. The ingredients are: Minerial oil, Beeswax, Parafin wax, Silica, Orange Essential Oil. It says on the back it is a safe, non-toxic wax that safeguards your Doug's paws from the effects of gravel, asphalt, sand, hot pavement, ice, snow, salt-and chemical-treated roads, and uneven hard surfaces. Helps heal cracked pads and abrasions. Pad Guard's safe and natural barrier wax provides all-season protection for dogs of all ages. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks, I will check it out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

